
A DMT trip 'feels like dying' – and scientists now agree - mancerayder
https://www.bbc.co.uk/bbcthree/article/dd52796e-5935-414e-af0c-de9686d02afa
======
gaspoweredcat
personally having experienced both dying a bit and many and varied
hallucinogenic compounds id have to argue that ketamine was closer to it than
dmt for me

